# 

## cinek21

Pytanie do tych co używają. 
Co używacie do odśnieżania swojego podwórka: odśnieżarki spalinowej czy elektrycznej. A może ktoś się "przesiadł" z elektrycznej na spalinową (może odwrotnie). Potrzebuję kupić (używaną) i nie wiem czo wybrać, tzn. nie wiem czy elektryczna (mniejsza, słabsza, tańsza od spalinowej) będzie wystarczająca do wydajnego odśnieżania (szybkość i skuteczność). Dla ułatwienia podjazd z kostki betonowej, z delikatnym spadem ok. 160m2. 
Z góry dziękuję za informacje.

----------


## Wojtek62

chyba nie znajdziesz uzytkownika tego typu urządzenia, większość korzysta z łopaty lub cos w tym stylu o napędzie ręcznym

----------


## cinek21

> chyba nie znajdziesz uzytkownika tego typu urządzenia, większość korzysta z łopaty lub cos w tym stylu o napędzie ręcznym


Dlaczego tak sądzisz? Przecież na allegro używaną elektryczną odśnieżarkę można kupić w granicach trzech stów, więc raczej nie jest to duży wydatek w porównaniu do budowy domu. 
Obecnie i ja używam łopaty z osobistym napędem ręcznym, a z powodu znacznej obniżki takowego sprzętu zastanawiam się nad takowym.

----------


## damiang

Odśnieżarkę spalinową używa w pracy mój znajomy. Fajna maszynka na sypki śnieg. Ale jak ostatnio było koło 0 stopni i śnieg był mokry, to się szybko zapychała i po paru takich przerwach odstawił urządzenie i wziął łopatę.

----------


## Wojtek62

bo to u nas jest nieznane i mało popularne - poza tym sąsiedzki odbiór byłby taki a nie inny - ale zawszektos musi byc ten pierwszy w okolicy co to wprowadzi

----------


## Majka

Odśnieżarkę uzywa i sobie chwali Adam z grupy Dąbrowskiej.  :big grin:

----------


## Jan Przestrzelski

Mam odśnieżarkę spalinową,dwusuwawą.Nie ma wniej zbiornika oleju.Smarowanie silnika mieszanką.Jest to zalete przy używaniu w terenie o dużych spadkach.
Odśnieżarka elektryczna jest bardziej niebespieczna od kosierki.Nie wspomnę na wpływ wilgoci.Ale głony problem to przewód.Dość ,że chowa się w śniegu to jeszcze staje się sztywny i mniej odporny na mechaniczne uszkodzenia-łamliwy.
Jeśli masz wybierać to spalinówkę.Jestem bardzo zadowolony.Odśnieżanie idzie b.szybko.  :smile:

----------


## Adam___

> Odśnieżarkę uzywa i sobie chwali Adam z grupy Dąbrowskiej.


No potwierdzam ze mam  :big grin: 

Jak dla mnie super sprawa.
No ale tego odsniezania jest wiecej niz 160 m2  :wink: 
Jak sie wezme z nia - tzn z odsniezarka - w bary to 2-3 godzinki trzeba liczyc.
Najgorzej jest pierwszy raz odsniezac - tzn jak spadnie pierwszy snieg i jest on mokry.
Ale nie jest tak jak wspominal *damiang* ze sie zapycha mokrym sniegiem.
Po prostu wolniej trzeba jechac.
W sobote to zeby odsniezyc jak zasypalo to potrzebowalem pol godzinki.Snieg byl sypki i mozna bylo jechac na 5-6 biegu  :smile: 
A zadyma przy tym byla nietega  :big grin: 
Jak jest fajny - sypki - snieg to tak  to mniej wiecej wyglada  :smile: 


Moze slowo o mojej maszynie.
Marki Murray,kupiona na Allegro.Silnik czterosuwowy o mocy 8 KM.Szesc biegow do przodu,dwa do tylu,szerokosc wirnika 56 cm.
Zuzycie paliwa to zbiornik paliwa na 3 godzinki(na mokrym i ciezkim sniegu).W zbiorniku jakies 2 litry sie mieszcza  :smile: 

P.S.
Jak sie przyjrzec to do konca plotu po lewej stronie to wszystko jest do odsniezania.No i jeszcze podworko  :smile: 

Podoba mi sie takie sniegowanie  :smile:

----------

rano czlowiek zaspany do roboty sie spieszy, nic nie zastapi łopaty - poranna gimnastyka... od razu chce sie do pracy iść  :smile:

----------


## Tommco

*Adaś* Wklej jakoś lepiej to zdjęcie i powoedz ile to cudo Cię kosztowało...a przynajmniej mniej-więcej. 

Pozdrawiam

T.

----------


## Jarek.P

> http://foto.onet.pl/mojalbum/zdjecie...zid=412161&r=1


Póki w adresie będzie 'mojalbum' nic nie zobaczymy, bo twojalbum to niekoniecznie musi być naszalbum  :wink: 

Tak będzie chyba lepiej: 
http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/zdjecie.h...zid=412136&r=1

----------


## Tommco

Teraz zobaczyłem...

Jezusicku...*Adaś*...ile Ty masz Tej działki...toż to jakiś park, czy jak...?

----------


## Adam___

> Teraz zobaczyłem...
> 
> Jezusicku...*Adaś*...ile Ty masz Tej działki...toż to jakiś park, czy jak...?


Ogolnie dzialka spora  :smile: 
Jak ktos mowi ze ma dzialke 1000 m2 - relatywnie duza - to mysle "jakie malenstwo"  :wink: 
Tzn duza czesc jest ogrodem co z przyczyn wiadomych nie jest odsniezane.
No ale troche tego jest 
Sama droga ma jakies 70 m dlugosci 

Koszt maszyny to 2.500 zlociszy.No plus 50 za dostawe - ale to bylo co łaska 
A zdjecia samej maszyny nie mam  :sad: 

*Jarek.P* poprawilem foto  :smile: .Zawsze mialem dylemat jak wklejac te zdjecia z onetu   :Confused:

----------


## Tommco

A latem trawę w ogrodzie kosisz....? Bo to też nieźe pewnie kondycję Ci wyrabia  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

T

----------


## Wojtek62

do trawy to chyba ma taki traktorek, ale działeczka musi być śliczna

----------


## Adam___

> A latem trawę w ogrodzie kosisz....? Bo to też nieźe pewnie kondycję Ci wyrabia 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> T


No pewnie ze kosze  :smile: 
Jakies 2 dni schodza zeby wykosic calosc.Teren nie jest rowny to nie idzie tak szybko.I jeszcze miedzy drzewami trzeba wykosic.
Ale spokojnie,nie jest zle.
Fakt ze po koszeniu to nogi do ... wchodza  :wink: 

Mimo wielkosci i roboty na niej w zyciu bym jej nie zamienil na inna - mniejsza.

Dobra,lece sniegowac bo zasypalo mnie troche  :smile:

----------

to cos jak w filmie Forest Gump też bym pojezdzil takim  :smile:

----------


## Wojtek62

adam,
 a ajkie paliwo leje się do tej maszyny?
czy to jak w trababntach kiedys było - mieszanka jakowaś?

----------


## Adam___

> to cos jak w filmie Forest Gump też bym pojezdzil takim


Az tak dobrze to niema  :wink: 
Trzeba chodzic za maszynka  :smile: .Ale to ku zdrowotnosci  :smile:

----------


## neuron

Mam ok 100 mb drogi co daje ok 300m2 i maszynke najprostsza z silnikiem 2.5 KM o szerokosci 50 cm. Droga ma spadek 6-10%.
Mokry snieg ciezko, pokrywa grubsza niz 50 cm rowniez. 
Najlepiej sie nadaje do ciaglego utrzymywania drogi w czystosci tzn niedopuszczanie do przekroczenia 20 cm sniegu. Wtedy odsniezenie 300m2 to ok 15 min. 
Trzeba miec krzepe.
Podloze mam luzne wiec troche kamieni leci  :Smile:

----------


## Tommco

A czy jak sypie śniegiem...to nie wygląda się potem jak bałwanek...?

Ja mam działkędługą i po obu stronach drogi....kto wie, czy z sąsiadami nie kupimy takiej maszynki jak już będziemy mieszkać  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

T.

----------


## Adam___

> A czy jak sypie śniegiem...to nie wygląda się potem jak bałwanek...?


To wszystko zalezy od tego jak sie ustawi wyrzut sniegu i jaki on jest.Mokry nie bedzie tak sypal jak suchy i swiezy - taki jak jest teraz  :smile: 




> Ja mam działkędługą i po obu stronach drogi....kto wie, czy z sąsiadami nie kupimy takiej maszynki jak już będziemy mieszkać


Swego czasu byla u nas opcja zeby kupic maszyne na spolke z sasiadem.
Ale bylby problem u kogo ma stac,kto ma komu odsniezac i wogole.
Poza tym zgodnie z przyslowiem "mowily jaskolki ze niedobre sa spolki"
postanowilismy kupic maszyne samemu.
Na Allegro sa nieraz ciekawe propozycje  :smile:

----------


## qwert

*śruba zrywalna*

jest takie cudo w odśnieżarce stigi,
http://www.stiga.pl/0,249,snow-flake.html
 to śruba, która zrywa się jak w ślimak się dostanie np patyk.

niestety juz trzecia mi sięzerwała, komplet 30 zł. :sad: 
czy można jązastąpić czymś tańszym? 
może ktoś ma doświadczenie z jakims drutem, jakim?

----------

